# Police Checks



## kcufit (May 7, 2009)

I have just got to the "present documents for Application" stage of my emmigration. One of the checks is the Police clearance document. As i am in the Forces, i have been in several countries for longer than 6 months and so would have to get get Police checks from each one of them.

I take it there are a fair few ex military on this site, so i was wondering how you went about this procedure.

any help greatfully accepted!!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

kcufit said:


> I have just got to the "present documents for Application" stage of my emmigration. One of the checks is the Police clearance document. As i am in the Forces, i have been in several countries for longer than 6 months and so would have to get get Police checks from each one of them.
> 
> I take it there are a fair few ex military on this site, so i was wondering how you went about this procedure.
> 
> any help greatfully accepted!!


I have not been in the military but I would have thought that had you ever been convicted of criminal activity during your service it would have been recorded on your military record. If so, couldn't the army/navy/airforce police authorities confirm that you have not been convicted of any malfeasance during your time with the military. For any time prior to the military you could/would get the necessary certificate from the ACPO Criminal Records office.


----------



## kcufit (May 7, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> I have not been in the military but I would have thought that had you ever been convicted of criminal activity during your service it would have been recorded on your military record. If so, couldn't the army/navy/airforce police authorities confirm that you have not been convicted of any malfeasance during your time with the military. For any time prior to the military you could/would get the necessary certificate from the ACPO Criminal Records office.


Thanks for that! I was wondering the same thing as it seems to make perfect sense (however that doesn't neccessarily mean it will suffice, as perfect sense isn't always applied by regulating authorities!!). I will speak to my immigration attorney and see if they can get a definitive answer from the Visa office in London.


----------

